# Bag vs bags



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

So I started a new gig yesterday and was told to bring bags (carpenter style belt bags) to replace my "man bag". I have been working out of the same bag for like 4 years and I might have an attachment to it. Anybody have recommendations for saddle bags?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Nobody is going to tell me what kind of bag I am going to wear. You wear whatever you like and works best for you.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Nobody is going to tell me what kind of bag I am going to wear. You wear whatever you like and works best for you.


Agreed. Unless there is a very VERY good reason that affects safety or ability to do the job, I'll wear what I like and carry my tools however I like.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

AK_sparky said:


> Agreed. Unless there is a very VERY good reason that affects safety or ability to do the job, I'll wear what I like and carry my tools however I like.


I had one job where I made it a rule that everybody was expected to have a small list of tools on them at all times. The list was pretty short, like linesmans, 11-in-1, pencil, sharpie, flashlight, knife, strippers, tape, and a wrench or nutdriver for beam clamps.  It wasn't a rule how you carried it all, but it pretty much meant everyone was going to have to wear a tool belt. 

It was a real spread out job site and everyone was a being a minimalist, trying to get by on what they could carry in their pockets. I think they were just in the habit of working that way and it was OK for the work they were used to doing. But at this place a trip across the property to fetch a tool was a real time waster, even if you hustled and didn't get sidetracked. 

We all agreed it was a good rule.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

splatz said:


> I had one job where I made it a rule that everybody was expected to have a small list of tools on them at all times. The list was pretty short, like linesmans, 11-in-1, pencil, sharpie, flashlight, knife, strippers, tape, and a wrench or nutdriver for beam clamps. It wasn't a rule how you carried it all, but it pretty much meant everyone was going to have to wear a tool belt.
> 
> It was a real spread out job site and everyone was a being a minimalist, trying to get by on what they could carry in their pockets. I think they were just in the habit of working that way and it was OK for the work they were used to doing. But at this place a trip across the property to fetch a tool was a real time waster, even if you hustled and didn't get sidetracked.
> 
> We all agreed it was a good rule.


Ya, that seems reasonable. I would put that under "being able to do your job effectively".


----------



## HKK (Dec 5, 2013)

I love having my tools at my hips but my body not so much; I've found myself taking 5 or 6 tools out of my saddle bags and placing in a large bag nearby keeping only job- specific tools on me. 

Nothing worse than having to go back down a ladder or out to the truck to get another tool. 

Right now I have gator back bags and I love them however one of the main pockets have a hole right at the seam I have had them for a year now Next set will probably be occidental.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

surenoproblem said:


> So I started a new gig yesterday and was told to bring bags (carpenter style belt bags) to replace my "man bag". I have been working out of the same bag for like 4 years and I might have an attachment to it. Anybody have recommendations for saddle bags?


Get this it will last for life......:thumbup:

*Occidental 5036 Leather Pro Electrician Set*



​


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

Black Dog said:


> Get this it will last for life......:thumbup: Occidental 5036 Leather Pro Electrician Set http://www.medfordtools.com/occidental/electrical/5036_big.jpg


Yes on occidental, but I have the 5590s... Either way you can't go wrong...


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

On threads like this, and the various 'which tool bag is awesome' threads, I am always left wondering if electricians in other parts of the country don't have rolling carts? I wear tool bags frequently, but carry various tool bags, parts, etc around my job site on my cart, and so does just about every electrician I see. Even my apprentices buy carts because the are sick of hauling their tools around.

Do you guys use carts, or what?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

OaklandElec said:


> On threads like this, and the various 'which tool bag is awesome' threads, I am always left wondering if electricians in other parts of the country don't have rolling carts? I wear tool bags frequently, but carry various tool bags, parts, etc around my job site on my cart, and so does just about every electrician I see. Even my apprentices buy carts because the are sick of hauling their tools around. Do you guys use carts, or what?


 only on huge jobs. By the time both my apprentice and I put the carts in the truck, we wouldn't be able to haul much else


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

For being force to wear tool bags, I wouldn't last too long. I have a frankeinstien set made from three different sets but I only wear them on the rare occasion I'm working off a ladder running pipe and have to collapse the ladder a bunch to move around.


----------



## HKK (Dec 5, 2013)

Cart comes off the truck just about every day for either hauling tools and ladders into the site or as a work surface and/or wire caddy if working right out of the truck.


----------



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

Update

I feel it's relevant to mention this is design build residential work. I was doing strictly resi service work. I am open to new things (not a dinosaur yet). 

So lets just say no carts, racks, pipe, benders,..... You know romex and blue boxes and $5000 light fixtures

The issue for me isn't that they want me to use bags instead of my service bag, its that I have never used bags.

Who makes bags that are light?
Shoulder straps?
How do I deal with the separation anxiety from not having all my toys next to me?

Maybe a backpack and saddle bag combo?

Frankenstein sounds fun

Thanks guys, happy weekend!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I guess you do what you're told but I would find carpenter's bags very cumbersome. And you're never going to wear them during finishing work. You're going to be banging and clanging into doorways, finished paint, cabinets and granite countertops. I would get run off a job for wearing that during finishing.

I wear a small leather pouch with only the tools I need and a small parts pouch. Half the time I don't wear a pouch at all, especially during finishing.


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

99cents said:


> I guess you do what you're told but I would find carpenter's bags very cumbersome. And you're never going to wear them during finishing work. You're going to be banging and clanging into doorways, finished paint, cabinets and granite countertops. I would get run off a job for wearing that during finishing. I wear a small leather pouch with only the tools I need and a small parts pouch. Half the time I don't wear a pouch at all, especially during finishing.


I see people say that about wearing bags during trim work a lot in here, but I honestly do it all of the time and never have any issues... I wear my bags so much that they are like an extension of my body and I am very aware of where they are. I could see having this issue if you are not used to them but it has never been a problem for me...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

RMRiggs said:


> I see people say that about wearing bags during trim work a lot in here, but I honestly do it all of the time and never have any issues... I wear my bags so much that they are like an extension of my body and I am very aware of where they are. I could see having this issue if you are not used to them but it has never been a problem for me...


I work for some very picky GC's. A small pouch isn't an issue but I've just learned to use a carry bag during finishing. If I use a tool it goes back in the bag. Setting a tool on a countertop is completely forbidden, even if it's the cheapest Ikea countertop. Once the flooring is down, a job is almost off limits. Employees wear socks but I refuse. I have inside shoes and wear booties. I guess it has taught me to be extreme when it comes to finishing work.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Short of residential finishing, it's a toolbelt always. Doing 99% commerical, inefficiency-by-tool-fetching annoys me more than any slight discomfort could. With a properly fitting belt and suspenders, it basically turns your workday into resistance training. I keep all of what I consider essential on me, a Veto XL with everything else nearby, and a hardcase for my power tools.

My Occidental 9596 left; coworker's 5590 right.


----------

